# My new Longines HydroConquest



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello,

I just want to share with you my new watch, the Longines HydroConquest Automatic.










I am really happy with it and I will post updates very soon.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your purchase. IMO this model looks much better than the new model with Arabic numbers. Also, time to update your signature. Enjoy the ownership!


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks fantastic. It's a great piece. I have the same in 41mm. This is 41mm or 44mm?

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

myn5054 said:


> Looks fantastic. It's a great piece. I have the same in 41mm. This is 41mm or 44mm?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


Hi,

This is 41mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

A word of caution; After a Hydro Conquest you might not ever want to wear another watch.


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

billiybop said:


> A word of caution; After a Hydro Conquest you might not ever want to wear another watch.
> View attachment 12388611


I really believe you but I have another great watches.










This picture was taken this morning and I love every detail of the watch.

I have to confess that I had this watch on my radar for about 5 years now and finally the time has come that I was able to afford it. If I may I can tell you guys that hard work "sometimes" has some rewards.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Most likely yours has the L888.2 movement like mine. It is rated at 65 hours power reserve but mine ran for 72 hours and the best thing is that when it runs low of power, it doesn't slow down
like many other movements. Mine runs at an average plus 1.29 seconds a day.


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Another shot:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BXP9k0tA-Zv/


----------



## hk. (May 1, 2016)

congrats on your new acquisition... 
wear it in good health.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

No lume on the seconds hand? I could never understand why Longines used total crap lume on their "dive" watches. Are the new ones better?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

UofRSpider said:


> No lume on the seconds hand? I could never understand why Longines used total crap lume on their "dive" watches. Are the new ones better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Hi,

The lime is fine for me, no issues there.

If I wake at night I am able to see the time.

Cheers

----------------------------------------
Tissot PRC 200
Tissot Visodate Heritage
Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
Longines HydroConquest Automatic
Apple Watch series 2


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Another picture.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BXk9VJUAsbG/

----------------------------------------
Tissot PRC 200
Tissot Visodate Heritage
Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
Longines HydroConquest Automatic
Apple Watch series 2


----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Briam. (Aug 10, 2017)

Wear this in good health it looks really nice.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks good! I bought one, 41mm blue automatic kinda as a impulse buy for myself as a birthday present. Ended up liking it (this, currently on my wrist) way more than I ever thought I would. Even sold one watch from my rotation as this has been on my wrist so much. 
My opinion is these Hydros are worth way more than you pay for them, even buying from AD like I did. 
Never gonna let this one go. Enjoy yours!


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

LexEtAnnihilato said:


> Looks good! I bought one, 41mm blue automatic kinda as a impulse buy for myself as a birthday present. Ended up liking it (this, currently on my wrist) way more than I ever thought I would. Even sold one watch from my rotation as this has been on my wrist so much.
> My opinion is these Hydros are worth way more than you pay for them, even buying from AD like I did.
> Never gonna let this one go. Enjoy yours!
> View attachment 12456123


I agree with you, this watch is great!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYP_GZagyXq/

----------------------------------------
Tissot PRC 200
Tissot Visodate Heritage
Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
Longines HydroConquest Automatic
Apple Watch series 2


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi from Chile. I love this piece.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Another picture taken today.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYTk6vQgx7j/

----------------------------------------
Tissot PRC 200
Tissot Visodate Heritage
Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic
Longines HydroConquest Automatic
Apple Watch series 2


----------

